# First haircut booked!



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Have just booked Farley's first haircut as its getting very long around her eyes. I told the groomer that I didn't want her cut too short so she said she would give her a puppy cut. This is the 'before' picture, will put the 'after' one up next week. Hopefully she won't come back scalped!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Farley is lovely, she looks like a slightly bigger, older Max. Nice to see into the future!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Farley is like jasper too. How old is Farley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Going to take Benson for a trim next week, it will be nice to se his eyes again!! Will try and get some pics on soon. My daughter collects Rossi next week, he is a little black tuxedo with some brindle, he is gorgeous, but so tiny dont know if I dare let Benson loose anywhere near him, Christmas day should prove interesting!! Whereabouts in Bedfordshire are you, I am in Biggleswade!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the white tips on Farley's back feet - she is lovely... Hope the hair cut goes well, I'm looking forward to seeing the after picture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow she's a leggy girl! Lovely and elegant!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, hope you are happy with your cut x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

She is so like Kipper too....hope it goes okay


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in Biggleswade too! Farley is 21 weeks today.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Will have to meet up sometime when the weather is better, where do you mainly go for walks, off lead we either take him along the tracks between Biggleswade or Dunton or Nature reserve in Waresley, and on lead down to the new Kings Reach Development on Saxongate.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley hasn't been off lead yet, haven't been brave enough to do it. Need to find a place where there aren't many other dogs as she hasn't yet learnt that not all dogs are friendly and want to play with her!! Have been over to Baulk Wood near Langford, which is lovely. Tend to walk along the new pathway that runs through the wooded area alongside Saxon Drive.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Not been to Baulk Wood will have to have a look, Hubby said it may have been you he spoke to last week but think you would remember Benson, bouncy to say the least, we live just off Saxon Drive. small world!!


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

As promised here is a before/after picture of Farley following here first haircut. Really pleased with the cut, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

benson said:


> Not been to Baulk Wood will have to have a look, Hubby said it may have been you he spoke to last week but think you would remember Benson, bouncy to say the least, we live just off Saxon Drive. small world!!


Haven't yet met another Cockerpoo so don't think I have met Benson yet. I live just off Foxglove Drive, very small world! Will look out for Benson when we are on our walks.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is absolutely adorable 

What a fantastic groom, I really like the black cockapoos cut a little shorter with their eyes clearer to see. Love Farleys white chest... 

A real beauty 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Farley's haircut - she looks beautiful


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you. I can't stroking her, her coat feels so lovely and silky. She is fast asleep curled up on my lap!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They did a GREAT job, she looks beautiful!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Farley looks stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

The groomer did a fab job. I love being able to see their wonderful soulful eyes.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They did a really good job she looks beautiful!!


----------

